#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-22
<ongolaBoy> Warrens1: bonjour :) . Ca fait un bail par ici ;)
<Warrens> bjr mon frèr
<Warrens> c vrai k ça fait un bail
<Warrens> j'ai just kelk p'tis soucis avc ma machin, du coup, c n'est plus très évident d'êtr loggé sr l'IRC en permanence
<Warrens> comnt tu vas toi?
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB... je suis là
<Warrens> u es bien arrivé o moins?
<ongolaBoy> oui. bien que ce soit souvent stressant quand je dois me déplacer ainsi dans l'espace de 4 jours
<Warrens> stressant? pour toi ou pour ton porte-feuille? :p
<ongolaBoy> stressant pour moi avec notamment les aléas du transport
<Warrens> g n suis pas encor aventuré d ce côté là mais à en suivr les comments des amis ki l'ont djà fait, g peux imaginr
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-23
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: un revenant
<ongolaBoy> hi :)
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> less
<ariabbas> c'est la pression
<ongolaBoy> courage
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-24
<ariabbas> ******* Bonjour  *******
<ariabbas> ******* Bonjour  *******
<ariabbas> ******* Bonjour  *******
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: les polo donc tu parle dans la mailing-list c'est kel polo ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: les polo donc tu parle dans la mailing-list c'est kel polo ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: les polo donc tu parle dans la mailing-list c'est kel polo ?
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-25
<indy21> hello
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-18
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaBoy : bonjour
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> #join #ubuntu-classroom
<septox> hi sovo
<sovo> hi septox
<septox> la forme ?
<septox> help
<sovo> on peut dire ca
<septox> oups j'etais ds l'aide du irc
<sovo> je wandayais deja
<septox> lol
<septox> tjrs pas connecte a internet de from que je suis back
<septox> je use une cle la qui peut se cut a tout moment
<sovo> lol
<sovo> donc mon fournisseur a passe le mot au mien hein
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-20
<septox> hello boys
<ongolaBoy> sovo: septox hi
<ongolaBoy> demsking: hi
<septox> .
<sovo> ongolaBoy: pong
<ongolaBoy> au fait .. j'ai vu le délégué de framasoft hier
<septox> ah ok
<ongolaBoy> il m'a parlé de 'framaphonie'
<sovo> hummm sacre veinard
<ongolaBoy> et ce n'est que dans la nuit que je me suis souvenu qu'on s'était inscrit dessus :P
<ongolaBoy> et il me disait que si je peux, je rentrerais avec des DVDs
<ongolaBoy> donc. je dois le contacter pour cela..
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je m'arrangerais en rentrant pour cela et pour d'autres choses aussi
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<sovo> ok coo;
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-21
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: cmnt sava le boulo ?
<ongolaBoy> ça va bien de mon côté :)
<ariabbas> ah ok
<ariabbas> ns 7 coe dab
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> je vois qu'il y a eu beaucoup de coupure de courant ces derniers temps
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que ça va maintenant
<ariabbas> bon depuis deux jr kan mm il n ya pas eu de coupure
<ariabbas> mais vraiment c'est trop ...
<ariabbas> bcp 2 dga
<ongolaBoy> du matériel endommagé ?
<ariabbas> oui oui
<ariabbas> bon par chance pas au Cdtic
<ariabbas> mais dans les service centro é lè établissemen
<ongolaBoy> j'espère qu'ils vont prendre à bras le corps la protection des équipements
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que les labo d'info ne sont pas trop touchés
<ariabbas> ah vraiment sa sa les regard
<ariabbas> pr les labo d'info oui
<ariabbas> ceux de la fac sciences
<ariabbas> une dizaine de machnie dont les alim ont pété
<ariabbas> pour les autres j n 7 pa
<ongolaBoy> ok
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-22
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> septox: hi
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> je vois des signe a mon endrw sur le salon
<ariabbas> mais helas kan j revi1 tèplu la
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-17
<ariabbas> .
<coco2> ..
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-18
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hello
<coco2> Hi y'all !!!
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-20
<dhad> ongolaBoy: Salut, salut tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> dhad: salut
<dhad> Ha, je suis content que tu sois la
<dhad> ongolaBoy: jesper que tu te porte bien?
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien
<ongolaBoy> comment avais-tu fais pour ton souci de la dernière fois ?
<dhad> ongolaBoy: Bon, j'ai reinstallé en cochant nomodeset au debut de l'installation, l'installation est fini, je suis contant sauf que mon apt-get update a des erreur, il ya un fichier gsip blablabla qui ne peut pas etre lu, jai fait tout ce qu'on m'a demandé sur le net, rien surprimé le fichier en question et relancé na pas resolu le probleme, ducoup ma liste de paquet n'est pas a jour et
<dhad> je ne peut donc rien installé,
<ongolaBoy> dhad: quelle est l'erreur exacte ?
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hello
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: je ne t'ai pas oublier pour le dépôt
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: juste que cette semaine encore j'ai du mal à trouver le temps de sortir.
<simplice_ndere> j'espere que demain sera un peu plus free :)
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-21
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: bonjour!
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-16
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-17
<ongolaBoy> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-18
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> bjr wily
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: hello .
<ongolaBoy> ça va ? :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-19
<indy21> hi ongolaBoy
<indy21> juste pr informer que le serveur est là. :-)
<indy21> faut juste que je le récupère.
<ongolaBoy> bonjour indy21
<ongolaBoy> ok mais sauf que ça va être compliqué . trop occupé (plan prof et perso) ici et ça ne s'arrête pas
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok. juste pr savoir si ça pourrait tjrs se passer la semaine prochaine.
<indy21> sinon on ferait au bon moment. :-)
<ongolaBoy> je préfère te dire «au bon moment»
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-20
<saoungoumi> bonjour à tous
<indy21> bjr
<indy21> saoungoumi: ça fait longtemps
<saoungoumi> c'est vrai
<saoungoumi> mais j'esper pourvoir croire que vous allez bien!?
<saoungoumi> j'ai un souci avec mon miroir
<saoungoumi> lorsque je lance le script  (ubuntu & debian) il ne met plus à jour le depos
<saoungoumi> Attempting to get lock, this might take 2 minutes before it fails.
<indy21> faudrait mettre le script dans un pastebin.
<saoungoumi> un pastebin ???
<indy21> saoungoumi: tu connai pas. pas grave. c'est le script que l'auf utilise ?
<saoungoumi> oui
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-15
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> http://ubuntu-africa.info/
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-18
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<IzaneFG> Bonjour
<saoungoumi> Bonjour
<saoungoumi> Comment allez-vous?
<indy21> hello
<indy21> quelqu'un a déjà fait un cluster postfix avec pacemaker?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-19
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: hum... la release party de samedi passée n'a pas eu lieu. y avait pas d'électricité à Ndéré :-(
<IzaneFG1> Est ce que tu peux modifier l'annonce pour le mercredi 24 ? :-/
<ongolaBoy> ok, je vais le faire
<IzaneFG> ok merci :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/3137-release-party-ubuntu-1504/ à jour
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: merci :)
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: je vois  "sam, 20 juin 2015 11:00 - 17:00 WAT" en haut du post, c'est normal? :-/
<ongolaBoy> ah désolé
<ongolaBoy> corrigé
<IzaneFG1> :)
<IzaneFG1> re-merci :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-06-21
<marco_> exit
<marco_> quit
<marco_> hello
<marco_> slt
#ubuntu-cm 2017-06-25
<marco_> exit
<marco_> whois freenode
<marco_> whois marco
